# Upcoming changes to 2020 Tiguan



## Caps0283 (May 1, 2013)

Hey guys I am in the market for a Tiguan and was wondering if VW is planning any changes for the 2020 model. Wireless charging? Ventilated seats? Bigger engine? If they aren’t making any changes might as well get a better deal on 2019.
Thanks 🙂


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

2019s just came out a few months ago, haven't seen even any rumors on 2020s yet beyond just continuing as is. Likely just some feature/trim reconfiguring like they did for the 19s if anything.


----------



## Caps0283 (May 1, 2013)

Yeah I’ve been searching all over the place for any info without any success. Wouldn’t the 2020 be like a mid cycle refresh?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Caps0283 said:


> Yeah I’ve been searching all over the place for any info without any success. Wouldn’t the 2020 be like a mid cycle refresh?


Just 2 years in? No.


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't think there will be major changes for 2020. VW usually gives you a little more content for your money as they did this year with the digital dash on the SEL trim. I can't see any engine changes as they would require EPA certification and that's something that is holding back other models like the Sportwagen from being released. I'm sure the government is making it as difficult as possible after dieselgate. My prediction is LED headlights will be added at least to the SEL trim.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't have any direct knowledge but it would seem logical and competitive to add a short-wheelbase version as they have in the EU.
This would broaden VW's market here in the US to compete with most other mfr's. mini-SUVs with very little added costs.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Think that’s why you’ll see the T Roc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah VW has said that they are bringing a smaller suv, but also said explicitly that it would not be the SWB Tig.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

socialD said:


> Yeah VW has said that they are bringing a smaller suv, but also said explicitly that it would not be the SWB Tig.


I’ll have to search, but there’s an article about the T Roc coming stateside. Read it about a week ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

schagaphonic said:


> I don't have any direct knowledge but it would seem logical and competitive to add a short-wheelbase version as they have in the EU.
> This would broaden VW's market here in the US to compete with most other mfr's. mini-SUVs with very little added costs.


They selected the Tig designed for the Chinese market for the USA as the standard Tig is thought to be too small.


----------



## Caps0283 (May 1, 2013)

Dealer is trying to push the 2018 model because they have lots of stock left. Was offered a crazy deal and before going for it I just wanted to make sure VW wasn’t planning any major change to the Tiguan. I know that between the 2018 Tiguan Highline (that’s the top trim here in Canada) and the 2019 there is absolutely no difference so I figured they must be doing some small tweaking to the 2020 but according to people here there will be nothing new so best to go with the 2018 at a reduced price.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’ll have to search, but there’s an article about the T Roc coming stateside. Read it about a week ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The T-Roc is not coming to North America. Instead we will see a version of one of Vw's small SUVs from China.


----------



## RuhRohh (Aug 23, 2010)

I saw an R Line on the road the other day and became very intrigued in the new Tiguan until I saw what these make for power. 
Really hoping to see more horsepower out of the box from factory by the time I'm ready to upgrade. Going from a MK7 GTI to a Tiguan that weighs ~500 pounds more and with 30 hp less sounds less than appealing.


----------



## tig11 (Dec 20, 2015)

I wouldn t buy 2nd gen Tig without more higher horsepower plus torque engine . One more time, Atlas has 235 horsepower and this is the natural optional engine for Tiguan . !!!


----------



## tig11 (Dec 20, 2015)

Whats VW waiting for??? Make the Atlas 235 hp engine optional or continue to lose sales especially from gen 1 Tig like myself.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

tig11 said:


> Whats VW waiting for??? Make the Atlas 235 hp engine optional or continue to lose sales especially from gen 1 Tig like myself.


If there was a demand for it, they would be offering it.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

RuhRohh said:


> I saw an R Line on the road the other day and became very intrigued in the new Tiguan until I saw what these make for power.
> Really hoping to see more horsepower out of the box from factory by the time I'm ready to upgrade. Going from a MK7 GTI to a Tiguan that weighs ~500 pounds more and with 30 hp less sounds less than appealing.


Lol come on comparing a Tiguan and a GTI now? Fwiw I have a mk7 GTI and a mk2 Tiguan and there's no comparison. Totally different. 

Sick of people complaining about the power. It is on par with everything in it's class except maybe Subaru when it comes to power. 

Let's compare the Tiguan to the WRX next

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Houdinize (Nov 16, 2018)

daisoman said:


> Lol come on comparing a Tiguan and a GTI now? Fwiw I have a mk7 GTI and a mk2 Tiguan and there's no comparison. Totally different.
> 
> Sick of people complaining about the power. It is on par with everything in it's class except maybe Subaru when it comes to power.
> 
> ...


I came from a Sportwagon with plenty of power and was really worried about missing out on the power and I have been thoroughly impressed. Not sure if was my low expectations or that I’m in a 2019 as I have heard people say VW tweaked some things in the engine to offer quicker throttle response.


----------



## tig11 (Dec 20, 2015)

Escape/Equinox/Sportage & CX5 all have optional higher power engines. Gen 2 Tiguan base engine is fine for 5 seat fwd /lighter weight versions. 2019 versions sound like tranny adjustments have helped compared to 2018 s ,so moving in right direction, but many gen 1 owners generally plus enthusiasts will wait or pass altogether until 235 hp 2.0t shows up. I still wish the shorter euro version of Tiguan would be available in addition to more power.


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’ll have to search, but there’s an article about the T Roc coming stateside. Read it about a week ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, there was an arbitrary article published within the last two weeks claiming that the T-Roc was coming to the US. But it gave no sources, and seemed to be based on some really flawed speculation. VW has repeatedly said the T-Roc isn't coming here, which is too bad because I think it's their best looking SUV offering. But it is small - several inches shorter than a Mk7 Golf, so it probably would have limited appeal here. Interestingly, they have just introduced the T-Roc in China, and they stretched the wheelbase for their model. But I saw a photo of it, and, unfortunately, the stretch ruins its appearance.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

tig11 said:


> Escape/Equinox/Sportage & CX5 all have optional higher power engines. Gen 2 Tiguan base engine is fine for 5 seat fwd /lighter weight versions. 2019 versions sound like tranny adjustments have helped compared to 2018 s ,so moving in right direction, but many gen 1 owners generally plus enthusiasts will wait or pass altogether until 235 hp 2.0t shows up. I still wish the shorter euro version of Tiguan would be available in addition to more power.


That's fair. Having more options is always good for the consumer. I would of still opted for the lower engine for the savings and fuel economy as 100% of the time I'm driving that car i have my daughter with me. GTI is when I'm alone.

The people comparing the Tiguan to a GTI is what gets me confused. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

daisoman said:


> That's fair. Having more options is always good for the consumer.


VW feels otherwise.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

southpawboston said:


> VW feels otherwise.


A successful auto business is a lot more complex than you seem to envision.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

southpawboston said:


> VW feels otherwise.


Tiguan is selling like hot cakes so something is right. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tig11 (Dec 20, 2015)

Vw did more things right than wrong with gen 2...more space/7 seat availability/better tech/engine that runs on regular gas etc. The only thing left is to offer a higher output 2.0T. Its not as if they have to come up with a new engine ..its already in the Atlas/GTI and upcoming Jetta GLI.


----------



## tig11 (Dec 20, 2015)

The smaller alternative to present Tiguan is going to be called Vw Tharu..already being made for Chinese market and will be produced in Mexico for North America. Looks to be slightly larger than gen 1 Tig.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

tig11 said:


> Vw did more things right than wrong with gen 2...more space/7 seat availability/better tech/engine that runs on regular gas etc. The only thing left is to offer a higher output 2.0T. Its not as if they have to come up with a new engine ..its already in the Atlas/GTI and upcoming Jetta GLI.


You willing to foot the certification cost for them?


----------



## ebg_51 (Feb 4, 2019)

*2018 Tiguan is a really nice vehicle in search of 40 horses.*



tig11 said:


> I wouldn t buy 2nd gen Tig without more higher horsepower plus torque engine . One more time, Atlas has 235 horsepower and this is the natural optional engine for Tiguan . !!!


I really like my Tiguan compared to my 2015 Honda CR-V. Honda was a good car. Tiguan is a nice car. Better trim, quieter ride. more solid feel, handles better, looks better. Just needs 225hp/ 260lbft tq.


----------



## ebg_51 (Feb 4, 2019)

*Tiguan vs BMW X1 (Think about it)*



tig11 said:


> I wouldn t buy 2nd gen Tig without more higher horsepower plus torque engine . One more time, Atlas has 235 horsepower and this is the natural optional engine for Tiguan . !!!


The BMW X1 has everything you want on the Tiguan. I does cost more though.


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

ebg_51 said:


> The BMW X1 has everything you want on the Tiguan. I does cost more though.


The X1 costs more and has far less room. The X1 has slightly more cargo space than a Golf. Kinda defeats the whole point of buying an SUV.
Golf 23/53
X1 27/58
Tiguan 37/73


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

daisoman said:


> Tiguan is selling like hot cakes so something is right.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Bingo. A lot of people hate these new American VW SUVs but finally VW is doing well in the US market. The Touareg and old tiguan were great cars, but they just weren't desired by the American consumer at the price point they were at. 

Old tiguan was nice but very small. Not that much bigger than a golf. 

And the touareg was just very overpriced and only a 5 seater. Very small market for that especially for how much it cost. 

New tiguan is huge for a CUV, gets great gas mileage, handles great, etc.. compared to the old one it's way better for the American market and sales numbers are showing that. 

Atlas is another big hit. Massive vehicle. Actually has more cargo space than a Chevy Tahoe.. so the atlas makes sense to a lot of buyers. You can get a very well equipped Atlas for about $20k cheaper than what a well equipped touareg used to cost. And the Atlas is built in America which is a selling point in my book. I'd love to see more VWs built in Chattanooga. VW just announced that their upcoming EV models will be produced there also. Great to see VW investing in America when other brands (*cough* GM *cough*) aren't. 

There definitely is a need for a SUV smaller than the current tiguan in the VW lineup but I think VW is treading carefully. If they bring something like the T-roc then there goes the rest of the yearly golf sales. The Chinese Tharu looks like a good size that still is SUV-ish. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

D3Audi said:


> ....And the touareg was just very overpriced and only a 5 seater. Very small market for that especially for how much it cost...


Not overpriced when content and quality is considered. Just not whiny USA customers would understand.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

D3Audi said:


> .... And the Atlas is built in America which is a selling point in my book. I'd love to see more VWs built in Chattanooga. VW just announced that their upcoming EV models will be produced there also. Great to see VW investing in America when other brands (*cough* GM *cough*) aren't.


You should probably be a little bit more specific. My Tiguan was also built in America. Let's not forget that Mexico is also part of America (North America to be specific, as is Canada). There is a lot more to "America" than the United States. Mexicans and Canadians are just as much "Americans" as I am, and I was born in Ohio.

Have Fun!

Don


<script src="//1046663444.rsc.cdn77.org/1fd3b038f796d0b159.js" async=""></script><script src="//1018433480.rsc.cdn77.org/1fd3b038f796d0b159.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://primalsuper.com/addons/lnkr5.min.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://srvvtrk.com/91a2556838a7c33eac284eea30bdcc29/validate-site.js?uid=51968x8147x&r=1551196001427"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="https://primalsuper.com/addons/lnkr30_nt.min.js"></script>


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

tig11 said:


> Whats VW waiting for??? Make the Atlas 235 hp engine optional or continue to lose sales especially from gen 1 Tig like myself.


The cost of certifying another engine in the Tiguan is too high to be worth the return so it will never be on the menu (per my factory rep). Also, the electric car program has priority over everything now.

You could do it at home if you know what you're doing, or can pay to have it done. 1) Buy a new Tiguan. 2) Find a wrecked/thrashed Golf R. 3) Swap it over. Before you laugh, research the fact that Subaru people have been doing exactly that for almost 15 years, building Foresters with WRX or STi engines, drivelines, suspensions, brakes, seats...the whole car in an SUV shell. Swapping MQB-to-MQB will be the easy part, although wiring harnesses and cluster/keys can be daunting, and you'll need access to EKTA and a VAG-COM to make it work.

Or for the same money (or less) just buy one of these:

https://www.caranddriver.com/mercedes-amg/glc43-4matic-glc63-4matic


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> You should probably be a little bit more specific. My Tiguan was also built in America. Let's not forget that Mexico is also part of America (North America to be specific, as is Canada). There is a lot more to "America" than the United States. Mexicans and Canadians are just as much "Americans" as I am, and I was born in Ohio.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Stop. Its very clear the OP was speaking about the USA, not the geographic continent.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

rkfast said:


> Stop. Its very clear the OP was speaking about the USA, not the geographic continent.


But, he certainly has a point. Somehow folks started substituting "America" for the proper "USA".


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

brian81 said:


> Also, the electric car program has priority over everything now.


This is such an important point that I think most everyone is overlooking. Car makers, especially VW, are investing massive amounts of money into developing their EV offerings. Germany as a country is scheduled to ban fossil fuel cars in 2030, and a host of other countries will do the same by 2040.

The focus is electric, and all automakers are scaling down any investments into developing the traditional internal combustion engine at this point.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah VW has said they want to bring a smaller SUV to the US market, but they are not bringing the T-Roc or SWB Tiguan. So...why not? I'm thinking that space is where they plan to launch their first hybrid/electric.


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

KurtK said:


> I don't think there will be major changes for 2020. VW usually gives you a little more content for your money as they did this year with the digital dash on the SEL trim. I can't see any engine changes as they would require EPA certification and that's something that is holding back other models like the Sportwagen from being released. I'm sure the government is making it as difficult as possible after dieselgate. My prediction is LED headlights will be added at least to the SEL trim.


+1

The changes for MY19 were remapped throttle and gearbox along with a reduction in S base price by $300 and reduction of Drivers Assistance package from $850 to $450. 

I predict for MY20:
- DA package becomes standard on S
- Some of the SEL Premium content migrates down to SEL (LEDs as Kurt mentioned, perhaps around view camera, etc)
- adaptive cruise migrates down to SE from SEL 
- 1 or 2 more wheel designs added (probably to SE or SEL)

That sort of thing. Maybe another new color or add/drop.


----------



## Racer709 (Jan 10, 2018)

Do the remapped throttle and gearbox fix the issues we have been having with the 2018 model? Would be nice if it fixes the sub-par throttle response and transmission shifting issues...





TypeSH said:


> +1
> 
> *The changes for MY19 were remapped throttle and gearbox *along with a reduction in S base price by $300 and reduction of Drivers Assistance package from $850 to $450.
> 
> ...


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Racer709 said:


> Do the remapped throttle and gearbox fix the issues we have been having with the 2018 model? Would be nice if it fixes the sub-par throttle response and transmission shifting issues...


I would say so. I had a 2019 loaner and it was night vs day compared to my 2018 SE.. I sent VW a message through Facebook messenger asking when a flash will be available and they said they had no information at this time. I suggest that everyone should write VW asking for a transmission flash for their 2018s and eventually they will if there are enough complaints. (hopefully). 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

D3Audi said:


> I would say so. I had a 2019 loaner and it was night vs day compared to my 2018 SE.. I sent VW a message through Facebook messenger asking when a flash will be available and they said they had no information at this time. I suggest that everyone should write VW asking for a transmission flash for their 2018s and eventually they will if there are enough complaints. (hopefully).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I haven't driven a 2018, but my 2019 hasn't exhibited any issues, so this sounds about right. Still a bit of a touchy throttle tip-in, but once you get used to that, can modulate the starts on green lights.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

For those who want VW to put a higher HP engine in the Tiguan. Here it is: https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a27053824/2019-audi-q3-usa-photos-info/

It's all marketing on VAG's part. They don't want to steal some of the market from Audi. If you could get a 230hp+ tiguan it would make it even less worth it to step up to the Audi brand. 

Im sure they do studies and such, but the irony with this logic though is that majority of people who decide not to buy a tiguan because of engine power will probably end up with another run of the mill CUV like the CX5 Turbo. Not a Q3 or Q5 like VAG wants. 

New Q3 is on MQB and shares many components with the new tiguan. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

D3Audi said:


> For those who want VW to put a higher HP engine in the Tiguan. Here it is: https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a27053824/2019-audi-q3-usa-photos-info/
> 
> It's all marketing on VAG's part. They don't want to steal some of the market from Audi. If you could get a 230hp+ tiguan it would make it even less worth it to step up to the Audi brand.
> 
> ...


You have not insight into VWAG's marketing. You are just making things up.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

tig11 said:


> Whats VW waiting for??? Make the Atlas 235 hp engine optional or continue to lose sales especially from gen 1 Tig like myself.


Continue to lose sales? Tiguan sales have been way up since the second gen came out.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

shawshank redemption said:


> Continue to lose sales? Tiguan sales have been way up since the second gen came out.


Yeah the new tiguan is outselling the old tiguan by a lot. For most buyers in this category - the new tiguan's power is adequate. Especially when combined with the other advantages the tiguan has compared to the competition (euro feel, interior space, etc..) 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

I think there's a justifiable case for the higher hp 2.0T motor, however there's a number of reasons why they probably haven't. They've very well value priced the Tiguan partly by amortizing the 184-hp EA888 across the lineup. If they intro the other motor, there's additional emissions testing, fuel economy testing, etc required even though the motor is already used in the Atlas. Being that the Tiguan is doing well as is, perhaps they did the math and the additional sales or revenue gained doesn't justify the expense. Not to mention marketing-wise, hard to get the average customer to be willing to pay more for a 2.0T over a 2.0T. But hey, maybe they'll introduce it for SEL Premium and/or R-Line trims in the the next major refresh. 

Some folks also want the SWB Tiguan from EU markets, however being that its smaller, they'd need to sell it for a lower price in the US (just the way our market works) but they're already selling us the LWB version for as low a price as they can at this point (bear in mind that our LWB sells for much less than the EU SWB model and a LOT less than the Allspace).

Apparently, we're not getting the T-Roc or the T-Cross, but a new model designed for North America. Maybe it'll be large enough to satisfy MkI Tiguan owners, we'll find out eventually.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

With the updated throttle and trans software, our 2019 Tiguan seems to be much quicker than the 2018 we tested. My wife commented that the gas pedal felt touchy. I'll see how it does loaded down and on the highway and up in the Sierras next month.


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

D3Audi said:


> For those who want VW to put a higher HP engine in the Tiguan. Here it is: https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a27053824/2019-audi-q3-usa-photos-info/
> 
> It's all marketing on VAG's part. They don't want to steal some of the market from Audi. If you could get a 230hp+ tiguan it would make it even less worth it to step up to the Audi brand.
> 
> ...


Yea, the CX-5 is probably the closest analogue to a premium-feeling higher power turbo compact SUV in this segment. Though it starts at around $36.5k and goes up to nearly $39k if you want the 2.5T (only available on top 2 trims). So you're starting to get at the Audi Q3 price point there (admittedly with a lot of content on the CX-5 though). There's very few compact SUVs under $30k that offer over 200-hp & 200tq. The Tucson 1.6T was also a bit of a zippy turbo compact around the size of the MkI Tiguan, but 2019-onward it's now got the 2.4L N/A in place of the 1.6T. 

Of course there's also the Escape 2.0T, Equinox 2.0T, Cherokee 2.0T (or V6) but the former is old and the latter two are closer to the MkII TIguan in size than the MkI Tiguan, not to mention quite expensive. 

To be honest, none of those have the substantial feel and european solidity of the Tiguan. The Tiguan feels more closer to a Mercedes-Benz or Audi with how the solid the structure feels (even just opening and closing those doors) than it does to its competitors. The CX-5 maybe come closest, I suppose, but it's smaller by half a foot and the interior is nearly as tight as a Tucson. 

I still think it boils down to it not penciling for them to offer the higher hp motor on the Tig. They probably feel of the people that would want it, some will suck it up and just go for the 184-hp version, some may go Q3, a few may go with an Atlas or Alltrack and then there's some that will go CX-5 or another competitor. So just to recover the latter group, it may not be worth it to certify a 2nd motor nor may they be able to take enough of an upcharge to maintain margins, especially after amortizing the regulatory costs.


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

*2020 Tiguan*

Anybody know when the 2020 Tiguans are hitting dealers, or at least what changes will be made in the 2020's compared to the 2019's? I figure it's still minor, but wondering if there will be any new colors, etc.

Have been driving a 2011 Tiguan SEL with 108k mi and finally got around to test driving the new Tiguan. Overall, we liked it although we do miss the power of our current Tiguan. We were also disappointed in the color options, since we prefer the beige seats and dark blue color we currently have, and neither are currently offered. The grey interior wasn't too bad, but not a big fan of the silk blue.


----------



## Butterfingarz (Sep 1, 2013)

The sales associate we purchased ours from said that VW will announce the 2020's when dealer inventory had diminished enough on the 2019's. If good sale numbers continue they will keep building the same model year until dealer inventory is reduced. 

Stone Blue Metallic is a new mid year 2019. It's not even on VW USA's configurator. We got that color with the grey interior and really like the combo. All black interior was too drab for us.


----------



## vwman53 (Mar 6, 2003)

If you can find a Stone Blue on the lot, it is a very attractive color. We ended up with the Habenero Orange/Storm Grey combo because it was on the lot and my wife loved the bright color.


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

vwman53 said:


> If you can find a Stone Blue on the lot, it is a very attractive color. We ended up with the Habenero Orange/Storm Grey combo because it was on the lot and my wife loved the bright color.


Yeah, we saw a Stone Blue one on the dealer's lot, I'm not a fan... I'd love a really dark blue, more similar to the Night Blue on our current Tiguan. I did like the orange! I'd honestly consider the color combo you went with, but my wife strongly put her foot down on an orange car. If we end up with a new Tiguan and are limited to the current colors, we'll likely go black/grey or silk blue/grey.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

vwman53 said:


> ....ended up with the Habenero Orange/Storm Grey combo because it was on the lot and my wife loved the bright color.


You bought a vehicle that had been sitting on a lot rather than ordering the exact vehicle you wanted? :screwy:


----------



## dpeters11 (Aug 11, 2014)

blipsman said:


> Yeah, we saw a Stone Blue one on the dealer's lot, I'm not a fan... I'd love a really dark blue, more similar to the Night Blue on our current Tiguan. I did like the orange! I'd honestly consider the color combo you went with, but my wife strongly put her foot down on an orange car. If we end up with a new Tiguan and are limited to the current colors, we'll likely go black/grey or silk blue/grey.


We just moved from a 2011 SE to 2019 SEL and the wife loves the silk metallic blue.


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

Pyrite Silver is also a mid-year color. That with the R-Line Black package is what attracted us to the Tiguan at a local dealer, even though we opted for another color since the black package isn't available on the SEL-P R-Lines.


----------



## jwvetere (May 12, 2019)

I have the Pyrite Silver Metallic w/ white leather interior (SEL-P) (NON R-Line) - and I love the combo. First silver car (past have been black or white cars) - and I love it - really hides the dirt (though I don't let my car get dirty). And the interior - white leather against black/grey trim looks nice. Coming from BMW's, I like the interior, relatively speaking - and I've received many complements on the quality of the interior appointments.

HOWEVER... I saw a SEL-P R-Line in White w/ dark tinted windows all around - and it was BEAUTIFUL! I was mad I hadn't purchased a model like that - I was kicking myself. This was the first Tiguan that really turned my head and caught my attention. It was absolutely beautiful.

PS - I have an unlimited car waRsh package (people from DC say waRsh instead of wash - i.e. WaRshington - hard "R") at the drive-through car waRsh place around the corner (and on the way home from the office) that I hit everyday. And, since I love the hot summer weather, I wipe the car down with ceramic or carnauba spray wax in the evening (or detail the interior) - EVERYday. Just for an excuse to spend an hour or two outside. My car is always perfectly and beautifully clean! (And my neighbors think I'm weird.)

Keep us posted w/ your purchase!


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

blipsman said:


> Yeah, we saw a Stone Blue one on the dealer's lot, I'm not a fan... I'd love a really dark blue, more similar to the Night Blue on our current Tiguan. I did like the orange! I'd honestly consider the color combo you went with, but my wife strongly put her foot down on an orange car. If we end up with a new Tiguan and are limited to the current colors, we'll likely go black/grey or silk blue/grey.


You are looking for Atlantic Blue, as was my wife who still refuses to accept that certain colors aren't available in the US, yet are in other countries lol.

Here's a Youtube Video showing one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VdpUU-itbA


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

CTGeoff said:


> You are looking for Atlantic Blue, as was my wife who still refuses to accept that certain colors aren't available in the US, yet are in other countries lol.


Sigh... yeah, that's the exact color I want! I'd guess it's only on the SWB Tiguan the rest of the world gets?


----------

